

Apple Gives Glimpses into iPad’s Imminent Future? - miltred
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2010/07/apple-gives-glimpse-into-ipads-imminent-future/

======
bradleyland
Apple has a pretty strong track record of releasing products without regard to
buyer's remorse, but this short of a release cycle would be nothing short of
astounding. I just don't see it happening.

